# FYI - You can now order an 06 mini with JCW kit



## kevjandon (Oct 6, 2004)

Check the site.

www.miniusa.com

You can now order the 06's.

I'm just not feeling a 30K mini though.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Nice idea but that is a lot of jack for that car.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Nice idea but that is a lot of jack for that car.


----------

